# thomas and lgb track loud squeal



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

so i just got the bachmann g scale thomas set (with annie and clarbel) and since the track that come with them was crap (i got it off ebay so it was un-usable) i put them on my lgb brass track.
and they went pretty well till i got to a certain speed (and above that speed) when they started to squeal (the faster they go the louder) and i was wondering if it was because they need a larger radius turn, or if it is because i haven't used my lgb track in a while and it looks kinda dirty. (OH it only makes the sounds on the turns btw)


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

A few things I would check, since we have this train also is;
1. Make sure your side rods have a drop of oil on each rod post and put a drop of oIl on each axle where it comes out of the frame. Don't over oil! To much oil is worse than none. Also sometimes rods can scrape the side of wheels, although unlikely.
2. Check to make sure you don't have a loose or broken plastic or metal part scraping the wheels on turns.
3. Try running the locomotive without the cars and see if you still have the noise. If there is no noise without the cars then the cars may be the culprit. Then oil the axles and check for scraping like above.
If the locomotive is making the noise, try picking up the locomotive and turning it around to run in the other direction to see if the noise is still evident.
4. Check your contacts, may need drop of conductive oil.
5. Check to make sure Thomas eyes are moving as linkages can fail.
6. If you think it's the locomotive then listen closely on the curves to identify where the sound may be coming from on it. If it's sounds like the motor bearings, I would call Bachmann Trains at 215-533-1600 and ask their advice.
They may suggest a return/repair under warranty.
I don't know how tight your curves are but I seriously doubt it's your track unless there is some type of alien material on it. My thoughts are, without hearing or seeing it is #1 or #6.
I hope this helps because our locomotive runs fantastic and has for years. This is a good locomotive with a great drive in it. The only other causes would be gears out of line in which case the factory, once again, would have to be contacted.
PS Remember, not to much oil!
Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:
Ken c /o Imagination Station Kids On Track


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

everything is all oiled and check, and the cars make more sound than Thomas on the turns (turns only) it also kind of looks like the cars have a hard time smoothly going through the turns, like they hold tight, my turns are the smallest ones for g scale, being only a 4' diameter.
it could also not help that the track seems very dirty, since last time i used them it was outside, unlike now where its inside.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Yea, 
4 foot is kinda tight. Maybe if you or someone you know has wider curves to test the train on and see if it still does it. Oh and I have found axles not turning on some Bachmann cars because they are to tight at the bearing or out of their axle hole completely. I will look at mine and see if I can notice anything else that might help.


3:40 A.M. Checked and ran our train but doesn't seem to have the same noise on our 4 foot diameter curve. There is a light zinging noise on the curves from the coach wheels but you have to be close to hear it, like real close.
Sorry we couldn't help you out anymore but I hope you are able to find the cause. 
Ken


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

i may try to take a deep cleaning to the track (because they look black instead of gold) and then maybe come back to report my findings. im the only one i know who has g scale track ^^"


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Worth a try, Yea let us know if it works! Be interested in knowing the cause once you find it.
Ken


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

yeah it seems to have stopped making any bad sounds after cleaning the track, because when i started the track was black instead of gold like brass track should look like.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Glad you found the problem, although I would never have guessed that. Learn something new every day!
Ken:appl:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Brass track oxidizes, it has to be cleaned regularly. I used to use the green Scotch Brite pad.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

That's what I use now, a pad under a freight car. It seems to work well. Is that what you used this time?
Ken


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Railroadinovations said:


> That's what I use now, a pad under a freight car. It seems to work well. Is that what you used this time?
> Ken


Back then I was outdoors and I used the green Scotch Brite pad under a Swiffer pole and rubbed the rails. It has to be done with brass. If you run often, the track cleaning car should work. Bachmann track had a terrible reputation for outdoor layouts at the time.


----------

